# Info on my B14 Speaker Replacement: Pioneer TS-A1767



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I wanted to give everyone some feedback on my installation of Pioneer TS-A1767 Speakers in the Front and Rear of my 1999 Sentra SE-L. Crutchfield lists these speakers as EZ fit for the Rear and Minor Screw Mounting Modification for the Front. This is not the case. Of course anyone that has replaced their speakers knows it's a pain in the ass to take the door trim off the front and even the rears are a pain. The Pioneers went in the back fairly well, but the screws didn't match up exactly and some are kind of at an angle. I jigsawed out the rear cover to add the speaker grills and even though it was time consuming it looks pretty good. There are directions (with pictures) on this forum that help get the rear speakers out.
The front speakers do not really fit in the opening. You have to cut the plastic door covering, then drill new holes for at least three of the speaker mounts (the front speakers are three holed and the rear are four). The Speakers stick out slightly, but not enough to prevent putting the trim back on. For the TS-A1767 speakers I had to cut the door trim opening slightly to prevent it from pressing against the tweater. This required removing the grill and storage bin at the bottom of the door. It all eventually fit and after doing it once it only took 20 minutes for two people to finish the second door. I was pretty amazed it all went back together.
Another note on these speakers and probably most speaker brands is that the connectors for the OEM speakers can be used for aftermarket. All you need to do is cut the copper wires running from the connector to the speaker (cut it anywhere) and use a crow bar to jimmy the connector off. It's only glued on and all four came off the same way. I dremelled down the bottom side of the connector until flat and then sodered them to the Pioneers. No problems with the sound or failures yet.
If anyone needs some tips or info email me at [email protected]. Good luck.

By the way, the speakers sound great and it was well worth the trouble.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

netsatwork said:


> * All you need to do is cut the copper wires running from the connector to the speaker (cut it anywhere) and use a crow bar to jimmy the connector off. It's only glued on and all four came off the same way. *


you know there is a button on the connector to release it right and for like 5 bucks you can buy an adapter to make that alot easier


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

nope, obviously I didn't know. Oh well. I looked around for something like that and didn't have any luck. I guess either way works then. Thanks for the info.


----------

